# Looking for a Toy poodle puppy or older puppy.



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

There aren't a lot of breeders here, but you got some good information on your other thread about how to connect with quality breeders. Good luck.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Where do you live? If you live in the Southwest, I can send you a list of recommended breeders.


----------



## Charley Cline (Jan 28, 2021)

Johanna said:


> Where do you live? If you live in the Southwest, I can send you a list of recommended breeders.


I live in Princeton WV 24740


----------

